# Wig Help??



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I couldn't get the pic link to work but I imagine it's similar to these type of black wigs. You could always trim the fringe, to make it shorter. If you're nervous about cutting it yourself maybe ask a hairdresser if they'd do it for you.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Straight-...892?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5888f425d4

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-beautiful-b...S_CSA_MWA_Wigs_Extensions&hash=item1c15025578

http://cgi.ebay.com/AW004-Straight-...S_CSA_MWA_Wigs_Extensions&hash=item3cac5bb18a

This store sells a plain black one.

http://www.headrazor.com/cordelia_wigs.html


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You could easily braid it yourself too, just get a longer wig & go for it.


----------



## PunkinChick (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay, thank you!


----------

